# Samson turns the big "1" !!!



## HandsomeSamson (Jun 7, 2010)

I can't express how much love and happiness he has brought to me and my loved ones. I can't believe it has already been one year...although, looking at how mch he has grown it shouldn't be that hard! 

I wanted to do so much more for him on his special day but we just finished a pretty long and strenious move so I did the best I could...A special chicken pot pie dinner and of course who can have a birthday party without presents!?

(sorry for the one crappy picture, it was with my iphone)


----------



## Cluemanti (Jun 25, 2010)

Where is the bday cake?


----------



## AvaLaRue (Apr 4, 2010)

Happy birthday Samson!!!

I just bought that same pack of toys yesterday for Ava. She LOVES them!!


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

Happy Birthday!!!!


----------



## Relayer (Apr 29, 2010)

Happy birthday!!! That is such a cute pic of him! He looks like he knows it's his special day.


----------



## cindy_s (Jun 14, 2009)

:birthday:


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

:birthday: Time sure does fly.


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

Happy Birthday Handsome Samson! Love the hat


----------



## Trina (Sep 11, 2009)

Happy Birthday, Samson! Sounds like you had a very special birthday even with all the moving going on.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Happy Birthday Samson!!!


----------



## Stogey (Jun 29, 2010)

:birthday: _*Samson !!!*_


----------

